# Sunday Bowhunting in New Jersey



## bacs22 (Jun 20, 2004)

These are the Individuals and Organizations on record as supporting A3736:

Bradley Campbell - Commissioner of the DEP (sent a letter to the AAN Committee hearing in full support of A3736)
Martin McHugh - Director of the Division of Fish & Wildlife 
United Bowhunters of New Jersey 
New Jersey State Federation of Sportsman's Clubs 
US Sportsmans Alliance
Audubon Society of NJ
Bergen Bowman, inc.
Traditional Archers of New Jersey
Jersey Coast Anglers Association 
Recreational Fisherman's Alliance
New Jersey Outdoor Congress
Ted Nugent USA NJ 
Ocean County Federation of Sportsmen's Clubs
Hunterdon County Federation of Sportsmen's Clubs
Monmouth County Federation of Sportsmen's Clubs


----------



## bacs22 (Jun 20, 2004)

bacs22 said:


> These are the Individuals and Organizations on record as supporting A3736:
> 
> Bradley Campbell - Commissioner of the DEP (sent a letter to the AAN Committee hearing in full support of A3736)
> Martin McHugh - Director of the Division of Fish & Wildlife
> ...


You can add:
Safari Club International
Pope & Young Club
The Archery Trade Association
and the Bowhunting Preservation Alliance


----------



## bacs22 (Jun 20, 2004)

Here is a good article that appeared in todays paper supporting Sunday Bowhunting:. It also explaines alot about what the United Bowhunters of New Jersey does and stands for.




> Sunday bow hunting would have many merits
> Friday, March 04, 2005
> 
> By J.B. KASPER
> ...


----------



## Matty-NJ (Dec 5, 2003)

Not sure of how to post pics but here is an organization against Sunday hunting, and bowhunting in general.

It is led by "Congressmen hopefull", Stu Chaifetz.

If the pic doesnt show up, Ill post a link.

Thanks for all the updates and info Bacs. 
Really appreciate it.


----------



## Matty-NJ (Dec 5, 2003)

Guess I was "twice" as good at posting pictures, than I thought I was.

Now I just have to figure out how to edit, after the edit button disappears


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

*Where did the arrow hit ?*


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

*btw here's a link to the color images from "Stu"-pid's site*

http://www.honorandnonviolence.com/woundeddeer.html

Question

Bases on average arrow length, can someone speculate that if the pics are legit how far into the deer did the arrow go.


----------



## Matty-NJ (Dec 5, 2003)

Tim, 

At first glance the color photos look real. Well I mean obviously not to us, since we know that arrow is in the spine. If you look closesly at the three pictures there are slight differences that lead me to believe it is altered.

I contacted Stu, posing as an anti, but he knew who I was, that I hunt, and also knew my truck was in need of repair.  So, hes more of a maniac than we think. He's willing to put altered pictures in ads, along with "facts" about bowhunting. AND he has no problem invading other peoples personal lives via the computer. 

Oh and as for the arrow, it looks like it should be sticking out the other side. Either that or its a really short arrow. Then again, it seems to change length and angle in the different pictures so....its hard to tell.

I'll never understand people like this.

Have a good one---Matt


----------



## bacs22 (Jun 20, 2004)

Matty-NJ said:


> Tim,
> 
> At first glance the color photos look real. Well I mean obviously not to us, since we know that arrow is in the spine. If you look closesly at the three pictures there are slight differences that lead me to believe it is altered.


It's called "PhotoShop".

He is an anti's anti.


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

That photo is from an anti website. Iv'e looked but can't find it. I'll buy the beer for anybody who can. I can stand only so much searching those idiot sites. There were other photos as well.

I really doubt it's from NJ.


----------



## bacs22 (Jun 20, 2004)

ELKARCHER said:


> That photo is from an anti website. Iv'e looked but can't find it. I'll buy the beer for anybody who can. I can stand only so much searching those idiot sites. There were other photos as well.
> 
> I really doubt it's from NJ.


Anti Web Site


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

bacs22 said:


> Anti Web Site


No, I've seen it on a full blown anti web site, like fund for animals or the humane society weeks ago. It's a stock photo. Just can't remember where. My point is that it was used in an ad in NJ but was originally on another web site.


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

You were right, that was the same site, the main page refers to bowhunting and a "Plea for deer"


----------



## GameTracker (Feb 9, 2005)

I Been Going To My Archery Club Meetings They Said Bob Barker Just Donated 1 Milloin Dollars To This Group


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

I went to that site and could only stand so much BS. As all ANTI'S do, they skew the facts so their followers will stay on board.
Check this statement out, I cut it from that website...

"All of the pregnant females killed during the first hunt had only one fetus in her womb. No twins or triplets were recorded at all. After the second year, 57% of the pregnant deer that were killed had twins in their wombs. After the third year, 60% of the pregnant deer killed had twins, and 8% had triplets. From this point on, the overwhelming majority of deer that were pregnant at the Reservation were producing either two or three offspring. In other words, as soon as hunting was introduced, the deer reacted with a massive increase in offspring production. 

This is the heart of the matter: Before being hunted, female deer gave birth to only one child. Afterwards, it was double or triple that. This is what hunting does to deer. It is the reason why killing deer, female or male, doesn't reduce deer herds"

Do they not understand that adult doe will generally only have one fawn on their first breeding and subsequent years, the offspring will increase to twins and triplets. These Anti's think that the does adapted to the hunting that quickly and just "decided" that because some of their herd was getting harvested that they would just have more fawns the next year? These people are ignorant! I really don't know why I am surprised.

Jon


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

JOn, if the sun was out, this jerk strap would tell you it is raining out, that is how they distort things so much ! I wanna rap him just one time ! BAM - SPLAT


----------



## bacs22 (Jun 20, 2004)

*Companion bill in the Senate!*

We now have a companion bill to A3736 in the Senate. Senator Stephen Sweeney has sponsored S2475, Sunday Bowhunting.

Please call Senator Sweeney and thank him for sponsoring this bill, (856) 455-1011.


----------

